# Road bike rental in Eugene?



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking for the "best" road bike rental in Eugene. I'll be there for a week in August and am looking for a good quality road bike, and will also need one in a very small size, so a pretty good shop with a decent selection is probably what I'm looking for.

Could stray to Corvallis if for some reason that was a better bet.

Thanks for any pointers you can give.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Check this out ... 

http://bicycleway.com/bikes/rental

http://www.bicycleshopeugene.com/

http://www.hutchsbicycles.com/bike-rentals/road-bike-rentals/


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks! Perfect.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just as a follow up..... rented from Paul's Bicycle Way of Life in downtown Eugene Paul's Bicycle Way of Life: Eugene, Oregon. There's two shops about a block from each other in downtown Eugene (one ~road bikes one ~mountain and cruisers). They also had a shop we stumbled on along a bike trail that heads west out of town.

The bikes were not pristine high end road bikes, but were in excellent running condition and we had no issues at all picking them up or dropping them off. They were happy to help us swap out pedals, saddles, etc. if needed. They were also happy to help us with a bike carrier for the car, but we ultimately couldn't use it because the stupid rental we had had a plastic "spoiler" over the rear hatchback window and couldn't use a strap-type carrier.

The reason I chose this shop is that they were the first (and really, only) shop to quickly reply to my email inquiry and were easy to deal with by email, on the phone and in person. The other shops either didn't reply to my emails, or belatedly sent a brief reply stating something like "we're too busy to mess w/ email, please call". I don't mind phoning - in fact when I had to get down to details, I talked to the folks at Paul's a couple of times - but I felt the other shops could have given me some general availability info to my first email inquiry. 

This was no big deal, but like most things, if the fist contact produces good results, I'm too lazy to turn over every last rock just for the sake of being thorough. For all I know the other shops were great too and I would have gladly dug deeper had Pauls' not had what we needed at first contact.

Anyway, we had a great ride over McKenzie Pass through Eugene to the coast and then some riding on the coast. Great weather, no problems!


----------

